# Ontario Militia Units



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Geoff Winnington-Ball <gwball@sympatico.ca>* on *Wed, 17 May 2000 23:40:43 -0400*
A Question For the List,
First, apologies for my own neglect in not spending the requisite time
researching the subject myself, but I‘m running 18 - 7 right now, and haven‘t
had the time...
Sunray Minor has just graduated from college and accepted a GOOD job out at the
University of Waterloo Ontario. For the past three years he‘s been a Rifleman
with the QOR, although to be honest, his attendance has been less than perfect
this last year due to the demands of school. Having said that, he still has an
innate interest in this military life genetic, I‘m sure -...
The question is, his choice at present is to turn in his kit and walk away for
now, or investigate the possibility of transfer. MY question is, what‘s now
within easy commute distance of Kitchener/Waterloo? I‘m not current with the
system to advise properly.
I‘m interested in hearing of any such units you can suggest, along with your
descriptions and evaluations thereof.
Thanks  regards,
Geoff Winnington-Ball
MAPLE LEAF UP! ==>
Zephyr, Ontario, Canada
Maple Leaf Up - The Canadian Army Overseas in WW2
 http://www.mapleleafup.org 
1st Canadian Armoured Carrier Regiment
 http://www.1cacr.org 
TankNet Military Forums
 http://www.tanknet.org 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

